# تعليم أوتوكاد 2010 للمهندس وليد الدمرداش



## نجانجا (16 أغسطس 2010)

​




اقدم اليكم اليوم وبعد طول انتظار هدية شهر رمضان الكريم من أخوكم أبوالنجا 

كل عام و انتم بخير






تعليم أوتوكاد2010 للمهندس وليد الدمرداش

















للتحميل





للتحميل 







الحلقة الاولى

http://www.mediafire.com/?78kcb76675i8ra6

أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?lye72aazjrd1i39

 http://www.mediafire.com/?2d002kcjjm7833r

http://www.mediafire.com/?7rbtb459s71bff6

الحلقة الثانية

http://www.mediafire.com/?cj3w7lkses9023s
 
الحلقة الثالثة

http://www.mediafire.com/?l7vkz5a6gx9zd6y

http://www.mediafire.com/?mbnh9410z5j9vc7

http://www.mediafire.com/?9wu3fsz6a9hb1sc

الحلقة الرابعة

http://www.mediafire.com/?qcob60iaeqvggte

http://www.mediafire.com/?pq1129bmnard49z#1

http://www.mediafire.com/?pvzdassc37ty6pr

الحلقة الخامسة

http://www.mediafire.com/?u5yhnbwllcrzerk

http://www.mediafire.com/?5a575vd7xd2ahck

http://www.mediafire.com/?yyuh2g7cmlnpl2y

الحلقة السادسة

http://www.mediafire.com/?4n9s6ia4ea6

الحلقة السابعة

http://www.mediafire.com/?slmd7c71e6j

الحلقة الثامنة

http://www.mediafire.com/?mymmctxko03 
​
 ​







Eng : el-saeed Maher abouelnaga ​


----------



## الانجينيير (16 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*

بس ياريت ترفعهم تانى لانى معرفتش احملهم


----------



## نجانجا (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لمرور حضرتك 
اضغط حضرتك على كلمه هنا 
سيفتح لك سفتح الميديافير 
ستظهر علامه مثلث اضغط عليها 
سيتحول على صفحه التحميل 
click here to download 
وبس


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 أغسطس 2010)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جوكر العرب (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نجانجا (16 أغسطس 2010)

وجزاكم مثله 
وشكرا سنا الاسلام على التثبيت


----------



## نجانجا (16 أغسطس 2010)

الحقلة الأولى من تعليم الاوتوكاد 2010 للمهندس وليد الدمرداش مقسمة على 3 أجزاء 
كل جزء 10 ميجا فقط 

للتحميل 









part 1


part 2

part 3


----------



## عونى وحيد (16 أغسطس 2010)

فين باقى الاجزاء يا ماااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## myada1 (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## almohandesw (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
يا ريت يا هندسة لو موجود باقي الشرح تنزله عشان نستفاد و انا بجد محتاج الشرح ده اووووووي
ربنا يجازيك كل خير و يضاعف اجرك في الشهر الكريم ده و ده علم ينتفع به يقودك للجنة


----------



## Moha elsharkawy (16 أغسطس 2010)

بلييييز ممكن لينكات لتحميل البرنامج نفسه وتكون نسخه غير تجريبيه لاني دورت كتير عليه وملقتهوش وشكرا


----------



## نجانجا (17 أغسطس 2010)

Moha elsharkawy قال:


> بلييييز ممكن لينكات لتحميل البرنامج نفسه وتكون نسخه غير تجريبيه لاني دورت كتير عليه وملقتهوش وشكرا


 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152883.html

اتفضل


----------



## نجانجا (17 أغسطس 2010)

الحلقة الثانية 
number 2


----------



## almohandesw (17 أغسطس 2010)

*بشمهندس نجانجا
لما دخلت احمل الجزء الثاني من الميديافاير كتبلى
This file is currently set to private. 
يا ريت لو تسمحلنا بالتحميل لاننا محتاجين الشرح و ربنا يجازيك خير*


----------



## نجانجا (17 أغسطس 2010)

حاضر جــــــــــارى تظبيت الموضوع 
واسف على الخطأ


----------



## soso elmasry (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بس ياريت باقي الشرح لو سمحت


----------



## نجانجا (17 أغسطس 2010)

جــــــــــــــارى الرفع


----------



## taha aref (17 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## نجانجا (19 أغسطس 2010)

الحلقة الثالثة 

part 1http://nganga.yoo7.com/go/aHR0cDovL3d3dy5tZGZyLz85d3UzZnN6NmE5aGIxc2M=

part 2

part 3







الحلقة الرابعة


so0o0o0o0on!


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 أغسطس 2010)

نجانجا قال:


> الحقلة الأولى من تعليم الاوتوكاد 2010 للمهندس وليد الدمرداش مقسمة على 3 أجزاء
> كل جزء 10 ميجا فقط
> 
> للتحميل
> ...





نجانجا قال:


> الحلقة الثالثة
> 
> part 1
> 
> ...







السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم اضافة الروابط الى المشاركة الاولى
ولكن بتجريب الروابط فان هناك مشكلة بها فهى لا تعمل
يرجى مراجعة الروابط مرة اخرى
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## almohandesw (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس نجانجا
في انتظار باقي الشرح بفارغ الصبر و لا تبخل به علينا فانه يستحق التحميل
نفع بك الامة و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (19 أغسطس 2010)

الحلقة الأولى

هنا 









الحلقة الثانية 


number 2


----------



## مهندسه88 (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نجانجا (21 أغسطس 2010)

الحلقة الرابعة

part 1

part 2

part 3








الحلقة الخامسة 
so0o0o0o0on!


----------



## نجانجا (21 أغسطس 2010)

الحلقة الخامسة 

part 1


part 2

http://nganga.yoo7.com/go/aHR0cDovL3d3dy5tZGZyLz91NXlobmJ3bGxjcnplcms=
part 3








الحلقة السادسة 

so0o0o0o0on! 








Eng : el-saeed Maher abouelnaga 
http://fashion.azyya.com/redirector.php?url=http://www.arabsys.net/pic/bsm/57.gif


----------



## محمد سيد2 (21 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف الف شكر
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mdsayed (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم84 (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## mohammed ewis (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس 
محمد عويس


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 أغسطس 2010)

نجانجا قال:


> الحلقة الأولى
> 
> هنا
> 
> ...





نجانجا قال:


> الحلقة الرابعة
> 
> part 1
> 
> ...





نجانجا قال:


> الحلقة الخامسة
> 
> part 1
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## xbatma (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور اخي


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (22 أغسطس 2010)

الله عليك يا هندسة ربنا يجعل في ميزان حسناتك ويكرمك


----------



## نجانجا (23 أغسطس 2010)

الحلقة السادسة 
من هنا 









الحلقة السابعة 

so0o0o0o0on!


----------



## engineer ghaly (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## eng_osman7afez (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يانجا نجا


----------



## نجانجا (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الحلقة السابعة 

lec 7








الحلقة الثامنه
lec 8


----------



## نجانجا (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الحلقة التاسعه
so0o0o0o0on!


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 سبتمبر 2010)

نجانجا قال:


> الحلقة السادسة
> من هنا
> 
> 
> ...





نجانجا قال:


> الحلقة السابعة
> 
> lec 7
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bjalil (9 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 سبتمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
اكرمك الله يا اخي


----------



## احمد_سلوم (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عونى وحيد (9 سبتمبر 2010)

للاسف مش شغالين بعد التحميل


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## bjalil (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## badbadtoo (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*4 walid damerdash*

السلام عليكم معلمنا الكريم
أرجو أن تكون في تمام الصحة والنشاط
أنا قد حملت دروس الاوتوكاد من 1 الى 8 
لكن هل هناك دروس من 9 الى الله اعلم :87:
المرجو أستاذنا العزيز أخبارنا في أقرب وقت 
وجزاكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الله خيــــــــــــــرا


----------



## descovery_2000 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك تقبل تحياتي


----------



## a_gamal (23 نوفمبر 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرا 
يا ريت يا هندسة لو موجود باقي الشرح تنزله عشان نستفاد _


----------



## mun sal (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا باش مهندس ...


----------



## majdiotoom (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## جمال صابر (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ضرك (7 يناير 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ويجازيك خير


----------



## نجانجا (20 فبراير 2011)

ضرك قال:


> الله يبارك فيك ويجازيك خير



وجزاك مثلة 
اسعدنى تواجدك 
خالص تحياتى 
​


----------



## نجانجا (20 فبراير 2011)

جمال صابر قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا




وجزاك مثلة 
اسعدنى تواجدك 
خالص تحياتى 
​


----------



## نجانجا (20 فبراير 2011)

majdiotoom قال:


> شكرا لك


الشكر لله


----------



## نجانجا (20 فبراير 2011)

mun sal قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا باش مهندس ...




وجزاك مثلة 
اسعدنى تواجدك 
خالص تحياتى


----------



## نجانجا (20 فبراير 2011)

a_gamal قال:


> _جزاك الله خيرا
> يا ريت يا هندسة لو موجود باقي الشرح تنزله عشان نستفاد _




وجزاك مثلة 
اسعدنى تواجدك 
خالص تحياتى


----------



## نجانجا (20 فبراير 2011)

احمد_سلوم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا




وجزاك مثلة 
اسعدنى تواجدك 
خالص تحياتى


----------



## نجانجا (20 فبراير 2011)

عونى وحيد قال:


> للاسف مش شغالين بعد التحميل



جرب على جهاز الاخر 
خالص تحياتى


----------



## نجانجا (20 فبراير 2011)

حازم محمد نصار قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور



الشكر لله 
تشرفت بمرور حضرتك


----------



## نجانجا (20 فبراير 2011)

badbadtoo قال:


> السلام عليكم معلمنا الكريم
> أرجو أن تكون في تمام الصحة والنشاط
> أنا قد حملت دروس الاوتوكاد من 1 الى 8
> لكن هل هناك دروس من 9 الى الله اعلم :87:
> ...



لحد الان الدروس المتاحه 8 حلقات وتم رفعهم بفضل الله 
الحلقه التاسعه لم تسجل بعد 
تشرفت بمروك


----------



## نجانجا (20 فبراير 2011)

a_gamal قال:


> _جزاك الله خيرا
> يا ريت يا هندسة لو موجود باقي الشرح تنزله عشان نستفاد _



ان شاء الله 
تشرفت بمرورك


----------



## نجانجا (21 فبراير 2011)




----------



## نجانجا (21 فبراير 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 00000000000


----------



## نجانجا (10 أبريل 2011)

mun sal قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا باش مهندس ...



وجزاك مثلة 
​


----------



## نجانجا (10 أبريل 2011)

*



[/URL]*


----------



## Mosab manaseer (18 مايو 2011)

الله يعطيه العافية و جزاك الله خيرا
و استمر


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*الحلقة الرابعة لايمكن تحميلها ...ماهو السبب *


----------



## spiderman13133 (22 فبراير 2012)

يا باش مهندس حرام لما تكتب 2010 والشرح 2006 انا بجد زهقت نفسى فى شرح الاوتوكاد 2010 فيديو او حتى pdf


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الامين (9 يونيو 2012)

بعض الملفات يطلب رقم سري عند التحميل ارجو تزويدنا به وخاصة للمحاضرة الثانية والسادسة


----------



## انور الاستشاري (17 يونيو 2012)

نشكر جهودك المتميزه ::: لكن الرابط رقم 2 و رابط رقم 6 يريد باسورد لذا ممكن تعطي لنا الباسورد


----------



## KHALEDSUNOON (22 يوليو 2012)

*لك خااااالص الشكر والتقدير ،،،
**وكل عااااام وأنتم بخير،،، *


----------



## اب العالم (22 يوليو 2012)

salam alikum
what is the password to unlock the file to start download


----------



## civ (26 أغسطس 2012)

كثير من حلقات الدورة او فيديوهات مهندس /وليد ..........الروابط ليها باسورد ما هو؟؟؟؟


----------



## ibrahi ali (28 أغسطس 2012)

ماهو باسورد الحلقة 2 ,والحلقة 6 ,بارك الله فيك ,وبانتظار باقي الحلقات


----------



## osama_almasry77 (29 أغسطس 2012)

*مشكوووووووووور*

ارجو منكم ان اعرف الباسورد الحلقة الثانية لكى استطيع انزلها


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (29 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وربنا يجازيك كل خير... ولكن الدرس الرابع غير موجود عند فتحه بعد التحميل


----------



## محمد دهشورى (24 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا هندسه
الشرح كويس جدا ومفيد بس الحلقات 6 و 2 بيقول ان الملف فيه باسورد
نرجو تعديل الروابط
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## hassananas (25 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكر جهودك المتميزه ::: لكن الرابط رقم 2 و رابط رقم 6 يريد باسورد اذ امكن الباسورد


----------



## كنديان (7 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
لوسمحت الحلقه الثانيه تحميلها يتطلب باسورد


----------



## ahmed youniss (25 مارس 2013)

ياريت يتم تجديد الروابط ولكم جزيل الشكر وربنا يضعه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed youniss (25 مارس 2013)

ياريت كلمه السر لروابط السادس والثاني


----------



## Mohamad Osama (26 يونيو 2013)

تم حذف الباسورد للملف 2 و 6 
وجزى الله المهندسين كل خير


----------



## kd.88 (29 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ولكن الحلقة الثانية والسدسة بحاجة الى كلمة سر ,ما هي ؟
شكرا


----------



## Abdo Essam (29 يونيو 2013)

*تعلم الأوتوكاد بنفسك
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33337.100000504343421&type=1&relevant_count=1

*​


----------



## yaseenbamatraf (4 يوليو 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ibr_alrawi (12 أغسطس 2013)

بعض الروابط لاتعمل وبعضها يحتوي على كلمة سر


----------

